
An Amish town that builds live sets for music acts - camtarn
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/tait-towers-amish-music-concerts-stage
======
j_m_b
Lititz is by no means 'an amish town'. It was founded by Moravians. Its more
suburban than rural.

Interesting note: The owner of Tait Towers owns a home that looks like a
castle on top of a hill.

~~~
hammeiam
That's the guy who owns that castle out by Millport Road? I've always wondered
about that place.

~~~
j_m_b
It overlooks Millport Rd off of Woods Dr, but yes, that is Tait's towers =).

------
karambahh
I am a happy CTO of a SaaS AI company but ever since I graduated a double Msc
in computer science and EE, I miss playing with PLCs.

It seems to me that the worlds of industrial computing/EE and software are
finally merging. Being involved in Navigator design & dev must be an amazing
job.

Anyone has more technical info about it? I guess it's probably a bunch of QNX
hosts sharing data on Modbus and from there bridges to the light show & al to
synchronize everything?

Their careers section mentions Siemens gear but not much more...

~~~
thomasfedb
Would also love to know more about this tech. I dabbled in show control (MSC)
when I was a lighting tech with my high school theatre company. Loved it, but
it barely worked... Running MIDI over WiFi between two computers running QLab
is not a good idea!

~~~
lostgame
To get around this, I used to create ad-hoc WIFI networks with my iPad running
Lemur and my MacBook Pro running Ableton.

The local network, always hosted on the Mac, was absolutely reliable enough to
do live-streamed, videotaped combo theatre/musical performances with. I
literally counted on it.

I still had an MPD32 by my MacBook in case it messed up, but over a series of
7 performances it never did. Many of these are even on video.

Call it luck, though. I considered myself crazy for doing it to the point
where we actually wrote the use of the iPad into the script, it affected our
whole team that much. I was a lot more of a naïve girl back then with regards
to the reliability of these things.

Or possibly, back then, shit was just more reliable (here’s looking at you,
Sierra/High Sierra/iOS 11).

------
slouch
Hello from Water Street, Lititz. It is pretty cool to live here.

~~~
yial
I always planned to live in Lititz, but I've only made it to neffsville so far
as permanent residence wise. Sadly it's not walking distance to the bulls
head.

------
323454
Great article, but it's depressing to learn that acts are optimising their
performances for a single "instagram moment" that will maximise publicity,
potentially at the expense of the actual live experience.

~~~
donarb
Why depressing? Remember when bands prohibited recording devices from their
concerts? They are now finally realizing that fans with cameras (video and
still) can do more for publicity than a bloated advertising budget, something
which newer bands don't have access to.

------
downrightmike
So wired block images if you use an adblocker?

~~~
Momquist
Lazy loading via javascript at work... If your adblocker has an option to use
the <noscript> element, the images display fine on wired though.

